# Regular Season Game 69: Houston Rockets @ Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(46-22)/(42-25)*

When/Where:
*Friday, March 21, 10:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Davis / Ellis / Pietrus / Jackson / Biedrins*


*Preview

The Houston Rockets' 22-game winning streak has come to a screeching halt, as they've found themselves on the wrong end of a pair of blowouts.

A game against the Golden State Warriors, however, might bring back some fond memories.

The Rockets will look to get back on the winning track Friday night when they continue their three-game road trip against Golden State, the team they beat to begin the best run the NBA has seen in 36 years.

Houston (46-22) defeated Golden State 111-107 on Jan. 29, the first of what turned out to be 22 straight victories -- the second-longest streak in league history behind the 33-game run of the 1971-72 Los Angeles Lakers.

The Rockets finally lost on Tuesday, scoring only 34 points after halftime on their way to a 94-74 defeat to the league-leading Boston Celtics.

The second-half struggles got even worse Wednesday in New Orleans, as Houston scored only 25 points after the break en route to a 90-69 loss to the Hornets, handing the team its first losing streak in more than two months.

"This is a time where we really need to be mentally tough and focused going into every game," said guard Tracy McGrady, who has just 23 points on 10-of-32 shooting in the back-to-back losses. "We're on a two-game slide so we gotta get ourselves together. It's getting harder every game."

Houston will have its hands full against Golden State (42-25), the highest-scoring team in the NBA. The Warriors are averaging 110.9 points, which would be the highest-scoring season for a team since the 1992-93 Phoenix Suns averaged 113.4.

They've hit the century mark in their last 31 contests, scoring 114.1 points in that stretch.

Golden State has won nine of 12 but over the past month, nine of its 13 games have been against sub-.500 teams. That included its latest contest, a 116-100 victory against the Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday.

Their next eight games are against current Western Conference playoff teams, and the Warriors, just 2 1/2 games up on Denver for the No. 8 spot, can't afford to slip up.

"This stretch is going to dictate our season, and it's going to be very difficult," said Baron Davis, who's averaging 25.7 points and 7.4 assists in his last nine games. "We've got to hit our mark and really take care of business and prove that we belong."

Golden State has certainly proved it can hang with the Rockets, having beaten them soundly twice prior to Houston's January win.

Davis had 27 points in a 113-94 Warriors win on Nov. 29, then had 23 when Golden State won 112-95 in Houston on Dec. 31. Monta Ellis, who's averaging 22.4 points in his last five, has scored 18.7 per game against the Rockets this season.

McGrady sat out Houston's two most recent games against Golden State with injuries. In the Rockets' win in January, they were paced by Yao Ming's 36 points, along with 17 points and 12 assists from Rafer Alston.

Alston has given the team a sorely needed second option to McGrady since Yao went down with a broken foot on Feb. 26. He's averaging 16.3 points over those 12 games, though he's just 8-for-26 from the field in the past two.

While the Warriors have scored at least 100 points in 31 straight, the Rockets have gone 14 games and 21 of their last 22 without allowing an opponent to hit the century mark. Houston is giving up only 87.1 points per game during that stretch.

The Rockets have lost four of five overall in this series.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Carl Landry playing?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn this just keeps getting worse! We have never played well against GS. If Monte Ellis has an off night we win. Shane will lock down Jackson and if Landry plays Pietrus won't be a factor either. I think Deke is going to manhandle Biedrins.

Rockets back on track tonight!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

I have checked with my sources and he says Carl Landry is probable


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not sure if he could hang but does anyone think ShaneB could guard Ellis? I wouldn't mind TMac on Jackson.



> I have checked with my sources and he says Carl Landry is probable


That is good news. I hope your sources are Keith Jones and Rick Adleman Block!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

ACtually I would put Shane Battier on Baron Davis.

Match-up
Deke on Biedrins
Scola on Jackson
T-mac on Puetrus
Rafer on Monta
Shane on Baron Davis

Also I think Aaron Brooks might get some minutes today.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Landry may play tonight*



> The Rockets could have at least one frontcourt reinforcement today at Golden State.
> 
> Forward Carl Landry, who has missed seven games with a sore right knee, is expected to test the knee at today's shoot-around in hopes of playing.
> 
> "We'll go hard at shoot-around," Rockets athletic trainer Keith Jones said. "We'll see how he does. If he feels the way he does now, which is pretty good, we'll give it a go."


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

2 games too late


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We finally figured out how to beat this team last time. When they fronted Yao, we just let him crash the offensive boards. He had 11 rebounds in the first quarter.

But although we've mostly struggled against them since their coaching change, it was mainly due to us trying in vain to get Yao the ball. Don't need to worry about that this time. Should be a fun game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

All our streaks are over(home, away and both). Now we are again fighting for a position in the 8. And after a terrible two games we need to pick ourselves up off the hardwood and start all over again.

The players are probably tired as hell but then they come against a back-to-back Warriors Suns. They need to find that extra bit of energy.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

hroz said:


> All our streaks are over(home, away and both). Now we are again fighting for a position in the 8. And after a terrible two games we need to pick ourselves up off the hardwood and start all over again.
> 
> The players are probably tired as hell but then they come against a back-to-back Warriors Suns. They need to find that extra bit of energy.


Landry is going to give us that energy. I am looking forward to this game. I think this is where we get on the right track again.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we are going this is going to be fun


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not the best start but we are still there?

Anyone else here?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Monte is amazing.

WOW Warriors so lucky to have him on their team. 
Brooks on Monte would be fun two of the fastest players in the league


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

Landry is amazing.

If you put Brooks on Monta, he will probably have career highs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

stillfantasy said:


> Landry is amazing.
> 
> If you put Brooks on Monta, he will probably have career highs.


Yes but it would be fun to watch 

Not sure what Baron was so pissed off about. It looked like it came off his feet. Not sure what that outburst was about.

EDIT: I apologise it was off Rafer's foot.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC is in a slump.

He needs to turn it around.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

2 point lead for the Rockets going into the half.

Yes I am alittle worried it hasnt been the best basketabll by the Rockets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad miss.......

I want to see Carl with a small lineup


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Luther has had two really bad misses.
Needs to pick it up.

I think its pretty obvious I am talking to myself


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Damn Damn why is Baron so talented.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Landry needs to get more game time.

Plus we need to stop Harrigton on the glass.

PS Pietrins bucket was illegal. The shot wasnt finished yet it was still boucning on top of the rim.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

close game, we need to pull this off!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rafer, back to being Rafer of old...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad bad TOs WTF


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow Jackson...........


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

We missed you Carl Landry!!! 

Oh dam, Nice circus shot by Bobby Jackson!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I have lost my connection someones gotta keep me updated

M<ight have to boxscore it the rest of the way....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Too easy to drive on the Rockets............

Monte is ridiculous.
Baron also getting in on the action. 1 point gaME.

Ps i got a new link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You have got to be kidding me
Baron **** ***


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

It's great to have Landry back, we need his inside scoring. 

2 posession game... c'mon boys


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Damn, baron just had to make that 3 with 3 seconds left. Cmon, gotta get the ball inbounds and hit those freethrows guys.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

1 point like 4 seconds left.

GSW have awesome inbounds passes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn come on get the pass in.............


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

3 point lead, 1 second left. Gotta defend that inbounds pass guys.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

man these warriors just don't go away..... good thing our guys didn't choke during clutch time


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

nice win. i guess this game tells us one thing, landry=wins.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes, that's game!!! Phx tomorrow. What place are we now?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Legend-Like said:


> Yes, that's game!!! Phx tomorrow. What place are we now?


Still 3rd, Hornets have a better winning pct than us. If we lose in Phx tomorrow we can fall to 5th...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, what a game that was. Landry was awesome for first game back, super efficient. 
Let's climb up the ladder once again.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>40</td><td>11-23</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>38</td><td>6-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-6</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>35</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>32</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-4</td><td>3-3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>40</td><td>4-15</td><td>1-6</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>19</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>24</td><td>5-10</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>40-84</strong></td><td><strong>8-22</strong></td><td><strong>21-26</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>31</strong></td><td><strong>41</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>2</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>109</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>47.6%</strong></td><td><strong>36.4%</strong></td><td><strong>80.8%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (9)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 39, 93) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2173">Mickael Pietrus</a>, SF</td><td>37</td><td>7-12</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>13</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=378">Stephen Jackson</a>, SF</td><td>47</td><td>5-16</td><td>3-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=308">Al Harrington</a>, PF</td><td>36</td><td>7-19</td><td>0-3</td><td>4-6</td><td>6</td><td>8</td><td>14</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2751">Monta Ellis</a>, SG</td><td>44</td><td>10-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=194">Baron Davis</a>, PG</td><td>43</td><td>11-23</td><td>3-7</td><td>2-5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>27</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3277">C.J. Watson</a>, G</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2427">Andris Biedrins</a>, C</td><td>22</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2821">Kelenna Azubuike</a>, SG</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1765">Matt Barnes</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3021">Kosta Perovic</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3190">Marco Belinelli</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3242">Brandan Wright</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>43-93</strong></td><td><strong>8-24</strong></td><td><strong>12-18</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>28</strong></td><td><strong>48</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>106</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>46.2%</strong></td><td><strong>33.3%</strong></td><td><strong>66.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 12 (16)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 2 GOLDENST ( M Pietrus 1, B Davis 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): GOLDENST (1) - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Ron Garretson , Leon Wood , David Guthrie <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 19,824<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:18<br><p></p></div>


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Landry is a God send! Love that double pump he does


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Landry is a God send! Love that double pump he does


true that. hell of a win man


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its amazing how long Landry can hold in the air.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Wathced the first two quarters and stressed out when we were tied at 40. Couldn't watch second half. Wins make me happy!!!


----------

